# Pigeons to be killed...plz help



## Mz Smith (Jan 18, 2012)

Can anyone help me in locating a pigeon rescue asap ? Due to much poo poo in front of a church door, a flock of pigeons, including several young ones will be shot, 2 of them are golden. I am going to volunteer to clean up the poo poo the next few Sundays to give the pigeons at least another couple of weeks, but need help asap due to me being disabled. I live in Texas. Im in Terrell, just a little east of Dallas.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How many pigeons are there?
Who exactly has decided they be shot?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

A church is gonna shoot pigeons...nice.

Mz. Smith...thank you for caring. Realistically, these are Feral pigeons. Perhaps you, and others in the congregation who care about animals, can inform whoever at the church is making these decisions that it would be far easier and more effective to simply hire a professional put up some anti-roosting netting so birds can no longer land and perch there. 

This will be a simpler, more humane and moral solution. 

And I might add, a church should lead by example. Matter of fact, the church bears a responsibility to do just that. As I am sure you agree, shooting is no solution...just an excuse to be unnecessarily cruel.

I suggest you raise this with other members and whomever heads the church. Thanks for stepping up !


----------



## Mz Smith (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: pigeons to be shot*

Thanks for the idea Jaye. I will go out and price some netting...will keep you updated. In the meantime, I will keep on cleaning up the poo as long as humanly possible. Thanks, Tammy


----------



## mikuzzu (Jan 14, 2012)

I agree with you.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't think it should be netting per say, because they easily get caught in netting as it moves. It needs to be something with smaller holes that is easier to stretch tight, that the pigeons can't undo or get stuck behind.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Ur the person from facebook right? Hope you get help here 

And yeah, I dont think netting is a good idea... something else, maybe spikes? I've watched too many videos on youtube of people who need help with a netted pigeon...


----------

